# Upgrade from lightroom 4 to CC?



## Tom75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Operating System:latest OS high sierra on iMac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):4.4

Hi all,

I am using until now lightroom 4 since it worked really great for me but thought its maybe time to upgrade lightroom and also my PS to a new CC version. 

The first thing I noticed when I looked into this now, there seems to be no more option available to get LR CC and PS CC without the cloud storage plan and I would actually prefer to store my files locally, not in the cloud, is that somehow still possible?

Regarding technical or practical things I wanted to ask if I am upgrading to CC, can I import my cataloge and files without any problems from the earlier LR4 or is this not working straight forward and causes problems?

Would be great to the experience of others who have done that.

Thanks in advance and regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 25, 2018)

There is no plan without any storage at all, but you don't have to use it. You can get Lightroom Classic, Lightroom CC and Photoshop (and 20 GB storage) in the Photography plan. Lightroom Classic stores the images locally, it is not different from previous versions (including Lr4) in this respect. Converting your catalog to Lightroom Classic should be easy. It's just a matter of opening that catalog in Lr Classic. The converted catalog is saved as a copy, so your original catalog remains untouched.


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you so much for the answer Johan.

Yes I saw exactly this plan you mentioned. Good to hear that I will not be forced to store my files in the cloud. 
Anyway what does LR CC do, is that a separate application?

Also great that the catalog implementation is smooth.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just one more question, when I change to CC and implement my catalog from LR 4 etc, will I also be able to transfer and use my presets from developing module or will these be lost?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 25, 2018)

Tom75 said:


> Just one more question, when I change to CC and implement my catalog from LR 4 etc, will I also be able to transfer and use my presets from developing module or will these be lost?


You don't even have to 'transfer' them. Lightroom Classic will see your presets automatically.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 25, 2018)

Tom75 said:


> Anyway what does LR CC do, is that a separate application?


Yes, that is a separate application that does store the images in the cloud. You don't have to use it however.


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Great, thanks again .... this sounds not to bad.

I guess I will change during the weekend


----------



## Zenon (Jan 25, 2018)

I have the plan and don't use cloud storage. Just don't install LR CC version 1. You will get an app installer and on the home page there is a sync to the cloud option. Don't press it.

LR CC Classic version 7 found my LR6 catalogue, merged with it and created a new one. I only have one catalogue so it went well on both my iMac and Macbook Air which have their own main catalogues. 

Just wondering if the group thinks it will be OK to do this with Leopard OS? Too old?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 25, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Just wondering if the group thinks it will be OK to do this with Leopard OS? Too old?


The OP is using High Sierra (see at the top of his message). The info panel is outdated (as with so many forum members).


----------



## Zenon (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh. I read the fine print in the panel instead of the big bold print on the top. Darn


----------

